# Honda GCV160 No Spark



## thebear219 (Feb 9, 2011)

Is there a way to check the magneto with an OHM Meter? I tried between the spark plug cbale and center of the magneto and got nothing, that is with the magneto off. I fixed my orginal promblem which was a valve broke off and smashed the spark plug. Any ideas on how to test with it off?


----------



## jrrdw (Jun 26, 2010)

Did you get any resistance between the primary (where it snaps onto the spark plug) and the armature leg (where the bolt goes through to hold it on the engine)? Did you check the "kill" switch? Was the switch set to the on position? Not a joke, you'd be surprised how many make that mistake. A lot of times it's a shorted wire from the on/off switch that cause these problems, or the switch it's self is bad.


----------



## thebear219 (Feb 9, 2011)

No resistance between primary and armature. and kill switch was on


----------



## jrrdw (Jun 26, 2010)

Unplug the kill switch and see if it has spark then. There should be at least 2.50 resistance or more for any coil or winding. Check the switch 1st, that's free to check if that's not it I'd replace the coil.


----------

